# Can someone please make me a guide on how to start and make a really good chaos



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

well in a few weeks im having my birthday (18th/3/1995) and im wanting to start a new chaos army and while im waiting im going to buy Archaon, The Everchosen so i was just hoping that somebody could put togev a list of things to do or a guide on how to start out 
plz help


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Many happy returns for your birthday, if you what a guide check out the intro tread that squeek created this is a lick to it http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20695
My personal opion is that I would not start with a special charactor. I would go for a batalion set and some heros, may be an exalted hero, and a sorcerer or 2. As well as this you could expand the army with another unit of marauder, knights of choas, and some more choas warrior. This will give you an exilent strong center with the marauders and choas warrior, and a strike force of choas knights, to smash flanks and rears


----------



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

thx but i ment to put in that im buying the warriors of chaos battle force


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It depends on how you want to play. Archaon is very expensive, so you can go down the elite route of a few expensive, but highly skillful Chaos Warriors and Knights, or you can go along the route of a couple of Heavy Hitters, but with a lot of cheap Marauders.

I'm a fan of the latter, as the Marauders are point for point, the best unit in the Warriors of Chaos List. For Heavy Hitters, you must have at least 1 Knight Unit if you take Archaon, and why not? They're beautiful models. Personally, though, I go against a lot of High Toughness and Armoured Troops, so the Dragon Ogres are my choice of Hevy Hitters, with a Shaggoth to support.

My 2500pts List as it stands is Archaon, and a Sorceror of Nurgle, 3 Units of 30 Marauders of Khorne with Great Weapons, 3 Units of 10 Marauders of Nurgle with Shields, 2 Units of 3 Dragon Ogres, 1 Unit of 9 Knights of Chaos with Mark of Nurgle and Banner of Rage, and a Dragon Ogre Shaggoth, and it's proven pretty competitive.


----------



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

well what im wanting to do is have an army of more elite expensive guys but use the marauders for cannon folder and im wanting it to be backed up by nurgle Sorcerers fro magic support overall i want it to be a hard hitter lol any advice is very welcome indeed


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay then. I'd suggest having a look at 'The Wraithlords' 2000pt Army in the Army List Section. You can change the Exalted Champion for another Sorceror, and a few points may need rejigging thanks to the change of Marks, but you're not going to come much better than that.

Don't go for a Mix of Cannon Fodder and Elite. You need to take one and run with it. I'd suggest starting with the elite armies. They are by far the easiest, and cheapest to collect and have gorgeous models.

If that doesn't suit you, change the army to Cannon Fodder. While Cheap, Marauders aren't cannon fodder. Use them wisely. The real cannon fodder unit Chaos have are eitehr Shaggoths, or Warhounds.


----------



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

thank you vas im guessing u have a lot of experience with chaos then lol


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Vaz has experiance with most armys it seems to me.


----------

